# I could kick my self



## dbol (Apr 3, 2010)

Bought an older stanley block plane for 50 bucks. Just recently started with hand planes. It is an 18 1/4. It is in nice shape. Ithought I might be able to sell it or hold on to it because it is a little hard to find one of these I thought. Well I checked out the blood and gore of hand planes website and found out that the parts should all be nickel plated. There is one on ebay right now that looks just like the one I bought. Any one know what this thing may be worth. Just wondering I am not trying to sell it.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Is there a number in the casting infront of the iron? Does it say Bailey on it anywhere?

Sounds like a number 6, and in used condition, its worth about what you paid for it. However, I am no plane expert. Need pictures and such.


----------



## dbol (Apr 3, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180488035585&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
This is the exact plane I bought. Not quite as nice and no box.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

dbol said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180488035585&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> This is the exact plane I bought. Not quite as nice and no box.


I'd wager that the one on ebay will fetch over $100.
Gene


----------



## dbol (Apr 3, 2010)

Okay maybe I did make a good purchase it is now going for 200 bucks.


----------



## Colt W. Knight (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup, that is not what I thought it was at all. 
Pictures help a lot.


----------

